# SST-60 Resin (Recomend or Not Recomend?)



## JCTX (Nov 22, 2013)

I have never had a water softener before but need one in the city/municipality I have moved to since the water is 12 grains per gallon. 

The Fleck 7000 sxt 48,000 has been recommended for my new home and I am curious if the SST-60 resin is worth $148 upgrade. I was told it would reduce the salt and waste water by approximately 40%. 

What are the thoughts here on this forum about the SST-60?

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

The thoughts here are to hire a licensed plumber to answer all your questions. We don't give away our hard earned knowledge for free.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

love2surf927 said:


> The thoughts here are to hire a licensed plumber to answer all your questions. We don't give away our hard earned knowledge for free.


I concur....


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JCTX said:


> I have never had a water softener before but need one in the city/municipality I have moved to since the water is 12 grains per gallon.
> 
> The Fleck 7000 sxt 48,000 has been recommended for my new home and I am curious if the SST-60 resin is worth $148 upgrade. I was told it would reduce the salt and waste water by approximately 40%.
> 
> ...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JCTX said:


> I have never had a water softener before but need one in the city/municipality I have moved to since the water is 12 grains per gallon.
> 
> The Fleck 7000 sxt 48,000 has been recommended for my new home and I am curious if the SST-60 resin is worth $148 upgrade. I was told it would reduce the salt and waste water by approximately 40%.
> 
> ...


Sorry, you came in thru the wrong door... the diy'er site is couple doors down... bye bye


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Use a jewish kosher salt. Its a little costly but will leave your skin as soft as a babys tukis


----------



## JCTX (Nov 22, 2013)

I live in a community of 500 people and the 2 plumbers here do not install water softeners and know nothing about them, so this leaves me to install the softener myself. I had the plumber plumb and loop for the softener while building the home this summer. 

I understand your point unfortunately I had no idea this forum was for professionals only. Perhaps a common person shouldn't be allowed to sign in unless they show a plumbers license or one would have to enter their license number in order to view the forum, maybe speak with your IT department. This would prevent the problem.

Sincerely--Janice


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks janice for the idea!


----------

